# Corel Draw 5 Question - Saving as an EPS file?



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

Using Corel Draw 5.00 and wanting to save as an eps file so as to import to Signscript 2.8 In the Drop Down in Corel Draw there is not the option of Saving as an eps file? You can change the file extension (i.e hitting F2) and changing but when trying to open you get an error Error  end of file reached prematurely check file is a valid format. (In File | Options the eps file is set to open with Corel Draw? But just not showing in the Actual program (save as?) which is needed so as when opening Signscript it can see the file.
There are a few temp EPS file (pre packaged) and these open fine into Signscript. Apparently the fix for this (many years ago) was doing something in DOS? I know this is a very old version but trying to sort out for a friend who has a very old PC!


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

I haven't used Corel Draw for ages...but I seem to remember that creating an eps is not a 'save as' option. Instead, you need to choose Export under the File menu and then select eps. I think you also have an option relating to text where you choose 'curves' if you want A N Other to use the file who may not have the same Corel fonts.

As I said - it's been a while...but maybe worth trying this?

Cheers...


----------



## ibm37 (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi, Sorry for taking so long to reply, friend has only just got round to checking this out.
What you suggested is correct be he receives error "end of file reached prematurely check file is a valid format"

Any ideas?


----------



## WButchar (May 29, 2003)

Not sure about Corel 5. Used Corel 7, 8, 9, 10 and 12. (Professionally: 8, 9, 10 and 12.) Basic rule is to NEVER save anything as an eps file. Like Surreal said, you have to export the file.

STEP BY STEP: to be safe, select the object you wish to import as an eps. Go into File>Export (Save as type: Encapsulated PostScript/EPS), check off "Selected Only". Then when the window opens, choose WMF as the Format rather than TIFF...(Sometimes it seems more stable. If not, use TIFF as the option).

Afterwards, some programs (such as Adobe Photoshop or Illustrator) will allow you to open the file directly. Otherwise, you have to "import": NOT "Open" the file. When importing, choose to import it as a "PostScript Interpolated (PS, PRN, EPS)" file if it gives you this option rather than just "Encapsulated PostScript". (THIS IS IMPORTANT!!!) Then click "OK" or "Yes" to whatever box opens up afterwards. 

Hope this helps! )


----------

